# DRM: Denuvo-Kopierschutz macht Hackern das Leben schwer



## DH (18. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DRM: Denuvo-Kopierschutz macht Hackern das Leben schwer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: DRM: Denuvo-Kopierschutz macht Hackern das Leben schwer


----------



## PhenomTaker (18. Februar 2016)

Hat der Artikel im Grunde nicht den gleichen Inhalt wie dieser?:
http://www.pcgames.de/Spielemarkt-Thema-117280/News/Denuvo-Schutz-angeblich-doch-umgangen-1186117/


----------



## Odin333 (18. Februar 2016)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Hat der Artikel im Grunde nicht den gleichen Inhalt wie dieser?:
> Spielemarkt: Denuvo-Schutz von 3DM angeblich doch umgangen



Kann doch mal passieren... 
Lieber zweimal zum gleichen Thema berichten als z.B. über Banalitäten wie den Release von Vulkan 1.0


----------



## Luzzifus (18. Februar 2016)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Wenn der Crack wieder nur mit sphärischen Hühnern in einem Vakuum funktioniert (wie der letzte angebliche Denuvo-Crack), dann ist es nur heiße Luft um nichts. Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich, dass es auch nicht schadet wenn es um die Cracker-Szene mal ein bisserl ruhiger wird.


----------



## Ingepunk (18. Februar 2016)

Selbst wenn 3DM sowas schafft (Denuvo knacken), Dann eh nur zur Hälfte. Das Ganze wird so aussehen:

1: Du musst alle Antivirenprogramme vom Rechner schmeißen
2: Du brauchst einen 1000€ PC, Damit das Spiel startet 
3: Du kannst 10 minuten zocken, vielleichtauch mal 50 minuten
4: Hallo Plotstopper, extreme Grafikfehler oder Virenverseuchte Festplatte
5: Bitte warte auf Crack 2.0 der dich 10 min. weiterspielen lässt und deine HD zerstört
6: Versuchen einen Haufen Kacke zu 3DM zu senden und sich wundern warum das Modem stinkt!

7: Alles sein lassen nach Keystores suchen und das Spiel billiger besorgen, dafür aber neue Hardware kaufen...danke


3DM! Fuck off!!!!


----------



## Flo66R6 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich hoffe das der Schutz auch in Zunkunft gut funktioniert. Ich habe Rise Of The Tomb Raider gespielt und Spaß damit gehabt. Es läuft ganz normal unter dem DRM Steam, dass allerdings schon einen (zumindest für mich) ordentlichen Mehrwert bietet und ich habe nichts von einem störenden Kopierschutz bemerkt. Es lief einfach. Meine Firewall wollte keinen Zugang zum Inet durch unbekannte Programme haben, mein Antivirenprogramm hat nicht angeschlagen, ich musste mich nicht noch bei 4 extra-Diensten anmelden (Hallo Ubisoft, EA, Rockstar und Microsoft) und der Schutz scheint ja ganz gut zu funktionieren.

Ich gönne es Denuvo und drücke die Daumen für die Zukunft. Ich wette da arbeiten viele "Nerd" Gamer der ersten Stunde die dann auch irgendwann einmal erwachsen wurden und ihre Jugendsünden überdacht haben. Außerdem ist es eine Win-Win Situation. Denuvo verdient und zwar ohne die ehrlichen Kunden (wie z.B. die Filmindustrie) mit homophoben Mist zu belästigen oder wie viele andere (s.o.) mit sinnlosen zusätzlichen Accounts die keiner haben will zu nerven. Und die Industrie gewinnt ebenso. Wobei ich befürchte dass sich zurzeit nur die global Player den Schutz leisten können. Ich hoffe auch die vielen kreativen kleinen Indie Studios kommen irgendwann in den Genuss davon. Wobei ich nicht weis, wie es dann um so Plattformen wie GOG (die ich sehr schätze) steht.

Das wäre doch einmal eine Recherche wert, oder PCG? DRM = | != Kopierschutz?


----------



## Sansaido (19. Februar 2016)

Ähm, ja. Erst sagen sie, sie könnten ihn nicht knacken, künden ihr Exil an und gefühlt drei Tage später haben sie doch die Lösung? Alles klar 
Ich bin froh, dass Denuvo so performant und sicher ist! Nur so werden uns künftig noch hochwertigere Titel ermöglicht, da die Entwickler am Ende des Tages mehr Einnahmen verbuchen können.


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass Denuvo so performant und sicher ist! Nur so werden uns künftig noch hochwertigere Titel ermöglicht, da die Entwickler am Ende des Tages mehr Einnahmen verbuchen können.



Nochmals (wie schon andernorts): Das EINZIGE was ein funktionierender Kopierschutz mit Sicherheit garantiert, ist mehr Kontrolle (durch den Publisher), Mehreinnahmen indes sind und bleiben SPEKULATION.


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2016)

Mir kann das egal sein. Wenn ich ein Spiel gut finde wird es auch gekauft. Wenn es sogar sehr gut ist, sogar zum Release, sonst aber meist in der GotY. Ich muss nichts mehr immer sofort haben, hab eh noch so viel das ich damit noch Jahre beschäftigt wäre.
Wenn es schlecht ist wird es noch nicht mal raubkopiert. Dafür ist mir meine zeit zu Schade Müll zu spielen.


----------



## Sansaido (19. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nochmals (wie schon andernorts): Das EINZIGE was ein funktionierender Kopierschutz mit Sicherheit garantiert, ist mehr Kontrolle (durch den Publisher), Mehreinnahmen indes sind und bleiben SPEKULATION.



Ich denke, jedem dürfte klar sein, dass nicht jede Raubkopie auch gleichzeitig einen entgangenen Kauf gleichzusetzen ist. Das aber durch Raubkopien definitiv Verluste eingefahren werden, ist kein Geheimnis und Fakt. Erst neulich hat Jonathan Blow (The Witness) ganz offen über die Auswirkungen getwittert.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Ich denke, jedem dürfte klar sein, dass nicht jede Raubkopie auch gleichzeitig einen entgangenen Kauf gleichzusetzen ist. Das aber durch Raubkopien definitiv Verluste eingefahren werden, ist kein Geheimnis und Fakt. Erst neulich hat Jonathan Blow (The Witness) ganz offen über die Auswirkungen getwittert.



seh ich genauso.
dass piraterie definitiv (natürlich negative) auswirkungen auf den absatz hat, halte ich für unbestreitbar.
die 1:1-umrechnung, die mancher publisher gerne mal vornimmt, ist aber natürlich völliger dummfug.


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Das aber durch Raubkopien definitiv Verluste eingefahren werden, ist kein Geheimnis und Fakt.



Ist es nicht. Kann es gar nicht sein. Weil sich das nicht belegen lässt. Weil man zwar (mehr oder weniger) belegen kann, wie viele Raubkopien irgendwo gezogen wurden, man aber nicht belegen kann, wie viele davon tatsächlich entgangene Einnahmen darstellen und wie viele davon als Werbung für tatsächliche Einnahmen gedient haben. Darum: Kein Fakt, nur Spekulation. Und zwar eine die so oft wiederholt wurde, dass sie glaubwürdig erscheint. Trotzdem: Kein Fakt.



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Erst neulich hat Jonathan Blow (The Witness) ganz offen über die Auswirkungen getwittert.



Über welche Auswirkungen hat er getwittert? Das er bald keine Spiele mehr produzieren kann? Ist das so? Trotz der hohen Verkaufszahlen die the Witness verbucht? Obwohl es gemäss Steamspy alleine auf Steam um die 82'000 mal gekauft wurde, obschon es für den PC als Raubkopie kursiert? 

Hätte er mehr Kopien auf dem PC verkauft, wenn es nicht hätte raubkopiert werden können?

Tja, weder wir, noch Jonathan Blow haben darauf eine Antwort, von daher ist sein Tweet wertlos.


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...unbestreitbar...



Genau das ist das Problem. Doch, es kann bestritten werden, weil Raubkopien nun mal auch einen positiven Effekt haben. Lies Dich mal bei Techdirt darüber ein, wie Raubkopierer (von Filmen, Musik und Spielen) mehr Geld (für Filme, Musik und Spiele) ausgeben als andere.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Ich denke, jedem dürfte klar sein, dass nicht jede Raubkopie auch gleichzeitig einen entgangenen Kauf gleichzusetzen ist. Das aber durch Raubkopien definitiv Verluste eingefahren werden, ist kein Geheimnis und Fakt. Erst neulich hat Jonathan Blow (The Witness) ganz offen über die Auswirkungen getwittert.



The Wittness ist ein Indie Title die haben garnicht erst das Geld um Kopierschutz wie Denuvo und co zu kaufen 
Das ist so als würdest du Metallica mit einer Garagenband vergleichen.

Bei den einen geht es um die Existenz bei den anderen sind nur die Aktionäre grummlig weil wes weniger Dividen gibt 

Ich tippe mal 10 euro pro Spiel und dann eine fortführende Lizengebühr die der Publisher zahlen muss für Support und Updates.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Doch, es kann bestritten werden, weil Raubkopien nun mal auch einen positiven Effekt haben. Lies Dich mal bei Techdirt darüber ein, wie Raubkopierer (von Filmen, Musik und Spielen) mehr Geld (für Filme, Musik und Spiele) ausgeben als andere.



noch mal: ICH halte das für unbestreitbar.
das kannst du dennoch anders sehen, sei dir unbenommen. 

was hätten publisher denn vom einbau eines kopierschutzes wie denuvo? mehr kontrolle? inwiefern?


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> noch mal: ICH halte das für unbestreitbar.
> das kannst du dennoch anders sehen, sei dir unbenommen.
> 
> was hätten publisher denn vom einbau eines kopierschutzes wie denuvo? mehr kontrolle? inwiefern?




Ok, sorry für das Missverständnis.  

Dass Publisher tatsächlich glauben, dass sie durch einen wirksamen Kopierschutz höhere Verkaufszahlen erreichen können, halte ich für wahrscheinlich. Ich kann auch durchaus die "rechtschaffene Entrüstung" darüber verstehen, dass sich jemand unerlaubt etwas aneignet, dass ihm nicht zusteht. OB sie dann tatsächlich etwas von der durch den wirksamen Kopierschutz gesteigerten Kontrolle haben, weiss ich nicht. Sie haben sie dann einfach.

Wie ich auch schon andernorts erwähnte: Sie können sich dann nicht mehr vor der Mär der pösen Raubkopierer verstecken, wenn die Verkaufszahlen nicht stimmen. Allerdings heisst das eben unter Umständen auch handkehrum, dass entweder die Zahl der publizierten Spiele sinkt, oder sie die Gurken mit höheren Preisen auf den Hits quersubventionieren müssen.

Allgemein gilt: Die (finanziell) erfolgreichsten Spiele sind auch jene, die am meisten raubkopiert werden. Aber was davon Ursache und was davon Wirkung ist, bleibt offen. Raubkopien sind immer gleichzeitig auch Gratis-Werbung. Werden die Verkaufszahlen noch die gleichen sein, wenn diese Werbung wegfällt? Auch das wird ungeklärt bleiben, da der direkte Vergleich nie gezogen werden kann (es sei denn, ein Publisher entdeckt einen Weg, ein Parallel-Universum aufzusuchen, in dem sein Spiel mit/ohne Kopierschutz verkauft wird  )


----------



## Sansaido (19. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. Kann es gar nicht sein. Weil sich das nicht belegen lässt. Weil man zwar (mehr oder weniger) belegen kann, wie viele Raubkopien irgendwo gezogen wurden, man aber nicht belegen kann, wie viele davon tatsächlich entgangene Einnahmen darstellen und wie viele davon als Werbung für tatsächliche Einnahmen gedient haben. Darum: Kein Fakt, nur Spekulation. Und zwar eine die so oft wiederholt wurde, dass sie glaubwürdig erscheint. Trotzdem: Kein Fakt.



Ach so, kein Fakt deiner Meinung nach also. Das impliziert dann aber auch, dass du es als Fakt siehst, dass durch Raubkopien kein Umsatz flöten geht, nur weil das Gegenteil davon nicht bewiesen ist. Sehr logisch. Wenn also der Supermarkt ums Eck bei der nächsten Inventur feststellt, dass von 20 eingekauften Chipstüten nur 12 verkauft wurden, die restlichen acht aber wie von Geisterhand verschwunden sind, dann ist das kein realer Verlust? Kein faktischer Verlust? Kann ja schließlich niemand beweisen, dass die Tüten gestohlen wurden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand die Tüten nur "raubkopiert", kurz reingesnackt, für nicht gut befunden und hätte sie ergo sowieso nicht gekauft?

Merkste was? 
Falls nicht, ist unsere Diskussion hier beendet, weil sie völlig aneinander vorbeigeht. Nix für ungut


----------



## Bonkic (19. Februar 2016)

na ja, es gibt ja durchaus studien, die einen einfluss zu belegen scheinen. 
die stammen aber logischerweise von den content-produzenten. 

ich stelle mir halt zb die frage, wie sich die nach wie vor meist geringen pc-verkäufe vieler titel erklären. 
im vergleich ist die konsolen-hardwarebasis ja geradezu lächerlich klein. trotzdem laufen zumindest aaa-titel dort in aller regel weitaus besser.
ich tue mir schwer, da keinerlei zusammenhang mit der piraterie zu sehen.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Merkste was?



Bei Diebstahl geht es um eine fremde bewegliche Ware

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diebstahl_(Deutschland)

Dein Beispiel mit der Chipstüte gilt also nicht


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Ach so, kein Fakt deiner Meinung nach also. Das impliziert dann aber auch, dass du es als Fakt siehst, dass durch Raubkopien kein Umsatz flöten geht, nur weil das Gegenteil davon nicht bewiesen ist. Sehr logisch. Wenn also der Supermarkt ums Eck bei der nächsten Inventur feststellt, dass von 20 eingekauften Chipstüten nur 12 verkauft wurden, die restlichen acht aber wie von Geisterhand verschwunden sind, dann ist das kein realer Verlust? Kein faktischer Verlust? Kann ja schließlich niemand beweisen, dass die Tüten gestohlen wurden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand die Tüten nur "raubkopiert", kurz reingesnackt, für nicht gut befunden und hätte sie ergo sowieso nicht gekauft?
> 
> Merkste was?
> Falls nicht, ist unsere Diskussion hier beendet, weil sie völlig aneinander vorbeigeht. Nix für ungut



Ja, ich merke dass Du dem Werbespruch "you wouldn't steal a car" auf den Leim gegangen bist. Denn auch Du vergleichst ein materielles (Chips) mit einem immateriellen (Computerspiel) Gut. Während die Chips faktisch weg sind, hat der Publisher das Originalspiel immer noch inne. 

Was mich ehrlich gesagt immer noch erstaunt ist, dass diese und ähnliche Analogien nach wie vor in solchen Diskussionen auftauchen. In diesem Sinne haben die Publisher und ihre Dach-Organisationen gute Arbeit geleistet...


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, es gibt ja durchaus studien, die einen einfluss zu belegen scheinen.
> die stammen aber logischerweise von den content-produzenten.
> 
> ich stelle mir halt zb die frage, wie sich die nach wie vor meist geringen pc-verkäufe vieler titel erklären.
> ...



Da können meines Erachtens durchaus (auch) andere Ursachen vorhanden sein. Konsolen bieten von Haus aus Vorteile, die der PC nicht ohne weiteres bietet. 

Eine Konsole kannst Du schwupps am Fernseher anschliessen und im Wohnzimmer verwenden, beim Computer brauchst Du eine entsprechende Grafikkarte, die richtigen Kabel und meistens steht das Teil (zumindest bei den Leuten, die ich kenne) auch nicht gerade im Wohnzimmer.

Beim Konsolen-Pendant eines PC-Spieles weisst Du gleich, dass es auf der Konsole funktionieren wird. Bei der PC-Variante ist es gut möglich, dass dies nicht der Fall ist: Betriebssystem ist nicht auf der richtigen Version, Grafikkarte zu schwach, zu wenig RAM, etc.

Ganz ehrlich, ich will auch nicht behaupten, dass Raubkopien nie und nimmer einen negativen Einfluss auf Verkaufszahlen hätten. Das liegt durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen - nur halte ich persönlich das Trara welches nun schon seit mehreren Dekaden um das Thema gemacht wird für völlig überzogen, kontraproduktiv und im Endeffekt für überflüssig. Wir leben heute in einem Zeitalter in dem nahezu Umsonst eine Kopie von einem digitalen Werk erstellt werden kann (@UncleBAZINGA: das nenne ich einen FAKT  ). Doch anstatt diesen Umstand als Chance zu sehen und sich den Zeiten anzupassen, versuchen immer noch verschiedenste Geschäftsleute das Rad der Zeit zurückzudrehen (oder zumindest anzuhalten) und den analogen Status Quo aufrechtzuerhalten.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es weitaus sinnvollere Methoden Verkaufszahlen zu steigern, als einen wirksamen Kopierschutz. Und mit der Zeit wird sich zeigen, ob ich damit vielleicht doch nicht so falsch liege.


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

@Bonkic: Aus Deinem Link  (Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung verfolgt ):




> Zur Bedeutung der Ergebnisse soll hier bereits darauf hingewiesen werden, dass es sich um Schätzwerte handelt. Die Ermittlung des ökonomischen Schadens mittels Piraterieumfang und Substitutionsrate stellt ein Modell dar. Da sowohl das Ausmaß der Piraterie als auch die Substi-tutionsrate in den drei Branchen anhand der verfügbaren Daten nur näherungsweise be-stimmbar ist, sind auch die berechneten monetären Schäden durch Piraterie als Orientie-rungswerte zu verstehen, die einer gewissen Schwankungsbreite unterliegen.



Wenn man dann weiter nach dem Begriff "Substitutionsrate" sucht, wird wieder auf eine andere Studie verwiesen  Schlussendlich sollen 10% einen "sehr konservativen Wert bzw. Mindestwert" darstellen  Ich habe also nach der entsprechende Studie von TERA Consultants "Aufbau einer digitalen Wirtschaft" gesucht, um zu sehen, wie denn die auf diesen Wert von 10% kommen:



> Konservativ: da wir eine Substitutionsrate von 10% ansetzten, die in den meisten Studien, die eine positive Auswirkung nachweisen, diese Rate als unterer Schwellenwert angesehen wird.



Also - noch mehr Studien  Gibt es denn irgendeine Studie die belegt, wie man auf diesen Wert kommt?


----------



## SphinxBased (19. Februar 2016)

hmm...ja und!!!! sollen sie halt aufhören...wen juckts.die paar spiele die wirklich gut sind kann man sich auch kaufen oder???


----------



## Sansaido (19. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ja, ich merke dass Du dem Werbespruch "you wouldn't steal a car" auf den Leim gegangen bist. Denn auch Du vergleichst ein materielles (Chips) mit einem immateriellen (Computerspiel) Gut. Während die Chips faktisch weg sind, hat der Publisher das Originalspiel immer noch inne.
> 
> Was mich ehrlich gesagt immer noch erstaunt ist, dass diese und ähnliche Analogien nach wie vor in solchen Diskussionen auftauchen. In diesem Sinne haben die Publisher und ihre Dach-Organisationen gute Arbeit geleistet...



Was für ein Vergleich ist das denn bitte?
Erstens stehen m.W.n. der Großteil der verfügbaren Games nach wie vor auch im Laden als Retail, zweitens unterscheidet ein gestohlenes, digitales Gut nichts von einem materiellen Gut. Das digitale Gut hatte genauso Einkaufs-, Entwicklungs- und Herstellungskosten, welche nunmal flöten gehen bzw. nicht wieder reinkommen, wenn auch nur einer die Ware digital stiehlt, statt sie legal zu erwerben. Ob das nun bei Steam ist oder die Disc im Laden. Deine Argumentation ist für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar und erweckt einfach nur den Eindruck, dass du (warum auch immer) Raubkopien bzw. deren Schadwirkung bewusst leugnen möchtest.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> unterscheidet ein gestohlenes, digitales Gut nichts von einem materiellen Gut.



Nach StGB unterscheidet es sich 

Und die Kosten bei einem digitalen Spiel gegenüber einer Retail Version sind schon anders


----------



## Bonkic (19. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> @Bonkic: Also - noch mehr Studien  Gibt es denn irgendeine Studie die belegt, wie man auf diesen Wert kommt?



meinst du ernsthaft, ich hätte mir das durchgelesen?


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Was für ein Vergleich ist das denn bitte?



Der einzig sinnvolle 




UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Erstens stehen m.W.n. der Großteil der verfügbaren Games nach wie vor auch im Laden als Retail



Ja, aber über Ladendiebstahl haben wir uns auch nicht unterhalten 



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> zweitens unterscheidet ein gestohlenes, digitales Gut nichts von einem materiellen Gut.



Doch - einfach das Gegenteil behaupten macht es nicht wahrer. 



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Das digitale Gut hatte genauso Einkaufs-, Entwicklungs- und Herstellungskosten



Nein, die hat das ORIGINAL. Die (digitale) Kopie hat genau die Kosten, die es für eine solche Kopie braucht: Der Strom welcher beim Kopiervorgang vebraucht wird, der Platz auf der Festplatte und allenfalls noch die Kosten der Internet-Leitung: Bei einer Raubkopie wird nichts davon vom Hersteller des Originals berappt. 



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar und erweckt einfach nur den Eindruck, dass du (warum auch immer) Raubkopien bzw. deren Schadwirkung bewusst leugnen möchtest.



Auch das habe ich so oft gelesen und gehört, dass ich nicht einmal mehr müde darüber zu lächeln vermag. Wenn Du meine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen kannst, ist das ok - nicht jeder ist offen genug, einem Faden irgendwohin zu folgen der auf Anhieb nicht zwingend logisch erscheint, vor allem nicht nachdem einem ein Leben lang etwas eingetrichtert wurde. Da darfst Du mir noch so viele unlautere Motive zudichten, wie Du möchtest


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> meinst du ernsthaft, ich hätte mir das durchgelesen?



Ich habe selbstredend auch nicht das ganze Teil durchgelesen  trotzdem erstaunt es mich immer wieder, wie viele Leute (blättere mal bei dem Teil mal nach ganz unten und sieh Dir die Verweise an) damit beschäftigt werden können (irgendwer muss die ja auch bezahlen  ), diese Propaganda- und Lobby-Maschine am laufen zu halten. Und der Unterhaltungsindustrie soll es schlecht gehen?  Von wegen!


----------



## Sansaido (19. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nein, die hat das ORIGINAL. Die (digitale) Kopie hat genau die Kosten, die es für eine solche Kopie braucht: Der Strom welcher beim Kopiervorgang vebraucht wird, der Platz auf der Festplatte und allenfalls noch die Kosten der Internet-Leitung: Bei einer Raubkopie wird nichts davon vom Hersteller des Originals berappt.



Ja, genau, das Original hatte diese Kosten. Indem das Original illegal kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wird und auch nur 1 von 10 Downloads den Hersteller eine legal verkaufte Version einbüßen lässt, ist das ein Verlust für den Hersteller. Was ist denn daran so schwer zu begreifen und was hat das denn bitte mit den Kosten zur Bereitstellung einer illegalen Kopie zu tun?! Richtig, rein gar nichts


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Ja, genau, das Original hatte diese Kosten. Indem das Original illegal kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wird und auch nur 1 von 10 Downloads den Hersteller eine legal verkaufte Version einbüßen lässt, ist das ein Verlust für den Hersteller. Was ist denn daran so schwer zu begreifen und was hat das denn bitte mit den Kosten zur Bereitstellung einer illegalen Kopie zu tun?! Richtig, rein gar nichts



Das ORIGINAL wird nicht kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt, was ist so schwer daran, das zu begreifen? Das ORIGINAL bleibt im Besitz des Herstellers. Durch eine KOPIE entstehen dem Hersteller des ORIGINALS keine zusätzliche Kosten, was ist so schwer daran, das zu begreifen?

Dein 1 von 10 ist und bleibt genau das: Spekulation. Es ist eine aus dem Hut gezogene Zahl. Also ziehe ich jetzt eben auch mal Zahlen aus dem Hut:

Stell Dir vor, ein Spiel mit Kopierschutz verkauft sich 99 mal.

Stell Dir nun vor, dass dasselbe Spiel ohne Kopierschutz 100'000 mal illegal kopiert wird, aber aufgrund jeder tausendsten Kopie (welche eben auch WERBUNG ist), wird eine legale Kopie verkauft.

Bei welcher der beiden Varianten hat der Hersteller mehr verdient? Eine einfache Rechnung, nicht?

Worin das Problem DEINER Mentalität liegt ist folgendes: Du siehst bei meinem Beispiel doch nur die 100'000 illegalen Kopien und brichst in rechtschaffener Entrüstung darüber aus, dass sich 100'000 Leute das Spiel unberechtigt zugelegt haben. Dass es aber für den Hersteller vom wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt aus sinnvoller sein könnte, geht Dir vollkommen an der Rückenverlängerung vorbei.

Darum nochmals: Ein wirksamer Kopierschutz generiert nicht zwingend mehr Einnahmen.


----------



## Sansaido (19. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das ORIGINAL wird nicht kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt, was ist so schwer daran, das zu begreifen? Das ORIGINAL bleibt im Besitz des Herstellers. Durch eine KOPIE entstehen dem Hersteller des ORIGINALS keine zusätzliche Kosten, was ist so schwer daran, das zu begreifen?
> 
> Dein 1 von 10 ist und bleibt genau das: Spekulation. Es ist eine aus dem Hut gezogene Zahl. Also ziehe ich jetzt eben auch mal Zahlen aus dem Hut:
> 
> ...



Nochmal: Dem Hersteller entstehen sehr wohl Kosten, aber natürlich nicht für die Bereitstellung von Raubkopien. Wie kommst du denn überhaupt auf so einen Blödsinn?
Durch erfolgreich vertriebene, illegale Kopien verliert der Hersteller mit Sicherheit Käufer. Ob das jetzt 1er von 10, 5 von 100 oder 10 von 1000 sind, ist völlig unerheblich. Schon mal was von Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung gehört?
Dann dürfte dir klar sein, auch unter Zuhilfenahme des gesunden Menschenverstands, dass mit Sicherheit einige dabei sind, welche die Kopie nutzen, andernfalls aber das Spiel regulär erworben hätten.

Inwiefern das sich die Wage mit einem möglichen "Werbeeffekt" hält, sei mal dahingestellt, doch auch das ist doch völlig absurd!
Illegale Kopien sind keine PR-Maßnahme seitens des Herstellers. Maximal eine unfreiwillige, doch den Beweis musst du mir erst erbringen, dass ein Hersteller "dank" illegaler Kopien einen wirksamen Werbeeffekt bzw. Verkaufserfolg erzielen konnte.

So oder so ist deine Argumentation IMHO per se vollkommen absurd. Es gibt keine legitime Verteidigung für eine illegale und somit strafbare Handlung in Form des Diebstahls und genau den vollzieht man mit der Beschaffung einer Raubkopie. Im Grunde lässt sich das alles mit diesem einen Satz zusammenfassen  Trag doch mal deine Sichtweise einem Entwickler vor, welcher sich jahrelang in irgendeinem Studio abgearbeitet hat, um dir deine paar Stunden Spielspaß zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2016)

Bazinga hat bestimmt bei den "HART ABER GERECHT" Videos mitgespielt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jddc3S7Oy30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




und an das hier ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckHLsOIW_7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Februar 2016)

Diese Spots bekommen Piraten ironischerweise nie zu sehen, damit gängelt man immer nur die ehrlichen Käufer^^ Wieviel Spieler schon durch Kopierschutzmaßnahmen entnervt wurden, braucht man nicht zu erwähnen.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2016)

Wo du das erwähnst Louis 

Damals Königreich der Himmel erste Version

1 Minute Disclaimer in Textform nicht überspringbar
Dann kam die Hart aber gerecht Werbung - die alte Werbung auf den VHS Kassetten war wenigstens noch witzig
Dann kamen 4 bis 5 Trailer für Filme die denächst erscheinen
Dann kam der Trailer der zeigte warum die Bluray der DVD überlegen ist
Dann kam das Studio Logo, dann das Produzenten Logo und dann erst begann der Film

Damals dachte ich mir bist du doof das du dir Filme kaufst während andere nicht 15 Minuten afk gehen brauchen bis der Film beginnt


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Damals dachte ich mir bist du doof das du dir Filme kaufst während andere nicht 15 Minuten afk gehen brauchen bis der Film beginnt



Ist heute nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, aber nervige Trailershows gibts leider immer noch. Das erinnert mich an dieses Bild^^

http://img0.joyreactor.com/pics/post/funny-pictures-auto-662648.jpeg


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Nochmal: Dem Hersteller entstehen sehr wohl Kosten, aber natürlich nicht für die Bereitstellung von Raubkopien. Wie kommst du denn überhaupt auf so einen Blödsinn?



Wegen dem was Du schreibst. Wenn Du was anderes sagen willst, schreib es auch so. Ich zitier Dich halt nochmals, dieses mal mit eigenem Highlight:



> ...Indem *das Original* illegal kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wird...



Wenn Du Dich nicht auszudrücken verstehst, schieb's nicht auf andere.



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Durch erfolgreich vertriebene, illegale Kopien verliert der Hersteller mit Sicherheit Käufer.



Das bleibt weiterhin eine nicht belegbare Behauptung, die Du bis anhin mit nichts und wieder nichts belegen konntest. Und warum nicht? Weil sie sich nicht belegen lässt.



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt 1er von 10, 5 von 100 oder 10 von 1000 sind, ist völlig unerheblich.



Natürlich ist das erheblich! Wenn ein allenfalls durch Raubkopien entstehender Schaden derart gering ist, dass er das Geld welches für die Lizensierung von Denuvo erbracht werden muss nicht übersteigt, dann macht Denuvo vom finanziellen Standpunkt aus gesehen für den Hersteller Null Sinn.



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung gehört?



Ja, Sheldon, hab ich 




UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Dann dürfte dir klar sein, auch unter Zuhilfenahme des gesunden Menschenverstands, dass mit Sicherheit einige dabei sind, welche die Kopie nutzen, andernfalls aber das Spiel regulär erworben hätten.



Ja. Nur darf die Frage gestellt werden, wie hoch die Quote selbiger fallen dürfte und ob die Quote durch die positiven Effekte nicht wieder ausgeglichen wird. Was nun mal vom finanziellen Standpunkt für den Hersteller relevant ist.



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Inwiefern das sich die Wage mit einem möglichen "Werbeeffekt" hält, sei mal dahingestellt, doch auch das ist doch völlig absurd!



Und das sagt Dir natürlich Dein gesunder Menschenverstand, weil...?



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Illegale Kopien sind keine PR-Maßnahme seitens des Herstellers.



Habe ich auch nie behauptet. PR-technisch wirken sie trotzdem. Noch positiver daran ist: Der Hersteller muss diese nichteinmal wie klassische PR-Aktionen berappen.



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Maximal eine unfreiwillige, doch den Beweis musst du mir erst erbringen, dass ein Hersteller "dank" illegaler Kopien einen wirksamen Werbeeffekt bzw. Verkaufserfolg erzielen konnte.



Genauso wie Du den *Beweis *erbringen musst, dass ein Hersteller aufgrund von illegalen Kopien einen Verlust erleidet. Einen Beweis, und nicht eine Behauptung wie "ist doch völlig logisch", "Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung" oder "gesunder Menschenverstand".



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> So oder so ist deine Argumentation IMHO per se vollkommen absurd. Es gibt keine legitime Verteidigung für eine illegale und somit strafbare Handlung in Form des Diebstahls und genau den vollzieht man mit der Beschaffung einer Raubkopie.



 Und hier kommt wieder der Teil mit der rechtschaffenen Entrüstung - die aber aus einem ökonomischen Blickwinkel vollkommen irrelevant ist und bleibt.



UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Im Grunde lässt sich das alles mit diesem einen Satz zusammenfassen  Trag doch mal deine Sichtweise einem Entwickler vor, welcher sich jahrelang in irgendeinem Studio abgearbeitet hat, um dir deine paar Stunden Spielspaß zu ermöglichen.



Der wurde bereits bezahlt! Finanziert wurde das im klassischen Geschäftsmodell schon vorher! Höchst selten erhält ein Software-Entwickler eine Gewinnbeteiligung. Wennschon, dennschon würde es darum gehen, ob er nochmals einen Job kriegt. Aber das ist vollkommen belanglos, denn wenn er seine Arbeit gut gemacht hat, wird er wieder einen Job erhalten. 

Wieso hat Star Citizen schon über 100 Millionen eingenommen, obschon das Spiel bzw. die Spiele noch überhaupt nicht da sind? Wieso boomen Early Access und Kickstarter was Games betrifft dermassen? Warum sind Leute überhaupt bereit, Geld für Games auszugeben, wenn es doch zahllose Alternativen einen Klick entfernt kostenlos zu holen gibt? 

Wegen dem vorhandenen Kopierschutz??? 

Ich jedenfalls kaufe mir deswegen kein Spiel, sondern weil (aus meiner Sicht) das Spiel gut und den Preis wert ist.


----------



## Sansaido (19. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls kaufe mir deswegen kein Spiel, sondern weil (aus meiner Sicht) das Spiel gut und den Preis wert ist.



Ja, das mache ich genauso. Da haben wir ja mal dieselbe Sichtweise 

Ansonsten: Ja, ich habe natürlich auch keine handfesten Beweise zur gesamten Thematik. Trotzdem: Keine deiner Argumente rechtfertigen in irgendeiner Weise das Erstellen, Verteilen und Beziehen von illegalen Kopien. Es ist und bleibt Diebstahl (daher vermutlich auch die etwas reißerische Bezeichnung "Raubkopie"). Dieser ist mit keiner Argumentation zu rechtfertigen, es sei denn, du würdest Diebstahl allgemein gutheißen


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Ja, das mache ich genauso. Da haben wir ja mal dieselbe Sichtweise
> 
> Ansonsten: Ja, ich habe natürlich auch keine handfesten Beweise zur gesamten Thematik. Trotzdem: Keine deiner Argumente rechtfertigen in irgendeiner Weise das Erstellen, Verteilen und Beziehen von illegalen Kopien. Es ist und bleibt Diebstahl (daher vermutlich auch die etwas reißerische Bezeichnung "Raubkopie"). Dieser ist mit keiner Argumentation zu rechtfertigen, es sei denn, du würdest Diebstahl allgemein gutheißen



Sorry, offensichtlich kannst Du es tatsächlich nicht verstehen, obschon ich hier nicht der einzige war, der versucht hat Dir das zu erklären: Diebstahl und Raubkopieren sind nicht dasselbe, weder moralisch noch legal gesehen. Ich habe auch nie irgendwo geschrieben, ich würde Raubkopieren gutheissen - auch wenn es Gründe dafür geben kann (z.B. wenn man sich selbst eine Sicherheitskopie erstellt, was nicht in jedem Land gestattet ist und in diesem Sinne dann eben auch eine Raubkopie darstellt).

Mir geht es eigentlich darum Dir aufzuzeigen, dass Du mit Deiner rechtschaffenen Entrüstung eigentlich nur eines ausdrückst: Dir geht es auf den Sack, dass Du für etwas Kohle hinlegst das sich andere für Lau geholt haben - und ich verstehe dieses Gefühl durchaus!  Das ist ungerecht! Warum sollen andere nicht zahlen, wenn Du dafür blechen musst?! Dir ist das wichtig, klar, aber im ökonomischen Sinne ist das für den Hersteller des Spieles vollkommen irrelevant. Der will (meistens) nur möglichst viel Kohle machen - ev. um noch mehr Spiele herzustellen. Wenn aber mehr Kohle reinkommen würde, wenn das Spiel vielerorts illegal erworben wird, dann darfst Du Dir sicher sein, dass es dem Hersteller dann ziemlich egal sein dürfte, wie es vom legalen Standpunkt aus aussieht.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2016)

Hmm, sorry, aber ich lese hier nur wieder das übliche Blafasel raus, mit dem man sich sein eigenes parasitäres Schmarotzertum schönreden will.


Es ist und bleibt Diebstahl, selbst wenn man mit der völlig unsinnigen Diskussion aufwartet, dass man ja nur ein Produkt "klaut", dass sich quasi x-beliebig vervielfältigen lässt. Das ist aber insofern Schwachsinn, weil auch JEDE Software sog. Stückkosten verursacht.

Diese mögen vlt. niedriger liegen als bei aufwendig produzierten physischen Gütern, sind aber dennoch vorhanden, denn in eben jenen Stückkosten sind natürlich auch die Fixkosten eines Unternehmens enthalten.

Umgekehrt ist der Diebstahl physischer Ware auch nicht zwingend schlimmer - denkt hier irgend jemand, es würde eine Firma wie Apple oder Samsung auch nur im mindestens jucken, wenn eine handvoll Smartphones entwendet wird?

Das sind Massenartikel und keine kostbaren Unikate. Veraltete Elektronik, die sich nicht mehr verkaufen lässt, obwohl unbenutzt und voll funktionsfähig, wird einfach zusammengekarrt und verschrottet (und hoffentlich größtenteils recycelt).

Der einzige Unterschied, den ich zwischen Softwarediebstahl und physischen Diebstahl sehe, ist die Tatsache, dass das Risiko bei letzterem etwas höher liegt bzw. die Hemmschwelle, bequem vom eigenen Sessel aus mit wenigen Mausklicks zu klauen einfach niedriger ist.


Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:

Wenn ich mir etwas widerrechtlich aneigne, das mir nicht gehört, dann ist das Diebstahl. Punkt. Ende. Aus.


----------



## Frullo (21. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...Blafasel...



Dito.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> [...]Dir ist das wichtig, klar, aber im ökonomischen Sinne* ist das* für den Hersteller des Spieles* vollkommen irrelevant*. Der will (meistens) nur möglichst viel Kohle machen - ev. um noch mehr Spiele herzustellen. *Wenn* aber mehr Kohle reinkommen *würde*, wenn das Spiel vielerorts illegal erworben wird, dann darfst Du Dir sicher sein, dass es dem Hersteller dann ziemlich egalsein* dürfte*, wie es vom legalen Standpunkt aus aussieht.



Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen - alles Spekulation - also wertlos 




Frullo schrieb:


> Über welche Auswirkungen hat er getwittert? Das er  bald keine Spiele mehr produzieren kann? Ist das so? Trotz der hohen  Verkaufszahlen die the Witness verbucht? Obwohl es gemäss Steamspy  alleine auf Steam um die 82'000 mal gekauft wurde, obschon es für den PC  als Raubkopie kursiert?
> 
> Hätte er mehr Kopien auf dem PC verkauft, wenn es nicht hätte raubkopiert werden können?
> 
> Tja, weder wir, noch Jonathan Blow haben darauf eine Antwort, von daher ist sein Tweet wertlos.



Folgendes hat er getwittert:


> It seems The Witness is the #1 game on a certain popular torrent site. Unfortunately this will not help us afford to make another game!



Im Bezug auf den Tweet von Jonathan Blow würde ich gerne sehen, ob du immer noch der Meinung wärst, wenn du selbst ein Indiespiel entwickelt hättest, welches sich auf Platz 1 diverser Torrent Seiten befindet.


----------



## Frullo (21. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen - alles Spekulation - also wertlos



Was man von den entgangenen Käufen genauso sagen kann: Die Aussagen darüber sind wertlos. 



golani79 schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf den Tweet von Jonathan Blow würde ich gerne sehen, ob du immer noch der Meinung wärst, wenn du selbst ein Indiespiel entwickelt hättest, welches sich auf Platz 1 diverser Torrent Seiten befindet.



Ich wäre begeistert!  Weisst Du was der wirklich grösste Feind von Verkaufszahlen ist? Unbekanntheit/Unbeliebtheit. Und nochmals: Jonathan Blow hat alleine auf Steam the Witness über 86'500 mal verkauft (d.h. in den letzten 2 Tagen wurde das Teil nocheinmal 4'500 mal auf Steam verkauft...). Wenn man von den 39 Euro die 35% abzieht, die Valve einsackt, bleiben ihm sage und schreibe: 2'192'775.- Euro. Alleine auf Steam. Da sind die PS-Verkäufe und andere Vertriebswege noch gar nicht mitgerechnet. Sein Tweet ist genauso wertlos wie der ganze andere Quatsch der von den rechtschaffen Entrüsteten sonst noch von sich gegeben wird:

Ja, es ist illegal, aber ob's tatsächlich finanziell schadet ist und bleibt weiterhin *Spekulation*.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und nochmals: Jonathan Blow hat alleine auf Steam the Witness über  86'500 mal verkauft (d.h. in den letzten 2 Tagen wurde das Teil  nocheinmal 4'500 mal auf Steam verkauft...). Wenn man von den 39 Euro die 35% abzieht, die Valve einsackt, bleiben ihm sage und schreibe: 2'192'775.- Euro.



Darum gehts doch gar nicht - zu sagen, aber er hat ja eh so viel verkauft .. 
Und eine Spieleentwicklung kostet halt auch ein "bissl" Geld - bei The Witness waren zu Spitzenzeiten 15 Leute beschäftigt und die Entwicklung hat mehrere Jahre in Anspruch genommen.

Dann zu kommen und zu sagen, es bleiben ihm sage und schreibe so und so viele Euros, nach Abzug des Steamanteils und seinen Tweet als wertlos hinzustellen, in dem er darauf aufmerksam macht, dass "Raub"kopien bei der Spieleentwicklung bzw. fürs die Entwicklung des nächsten Projektes nicht grade helfen, halte ich persönlich für ein bissl kurzssichtig.

Spekulation findet auf beiden Seiten statt - nur scheinen wir bei dieser Thematik generell wohl unterschiedlicher Ansicht zu sein.

Weiß nicht, ob du* Indie Game the Movie* gesehen hast - aber falls nicht, der Film gibt nen ganz guten Einblick, was Indie Entwickler oft alles investieren, um ein Spiel zu entwickeln.
Deshalb kann ich es auch verstehen, dass man nicht gerade begeistert ist, mit dem Titel auf #1 von Torrent Charts zu landen.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Februar 2016)

UncleBAZINGA schrieb:


> Nur so werden uns künftig noch hochwertigere Titel ermöglicht, da die Entwickler am Ende des Tages mehr Einnahmen verbuchen können.



Wovon träumst du Nachts? Schon mal die Verkaufszahlen von den Street Fighter IV gesehen inkl. dem SuperStreetfighter IV und dem Ultra? Dann mal gesehen wie die Reviews von Street Fighter V aussehen? OMG Wenn du glaubst Entwickler stecken die Kohle die sie mit einem Vorgänger einnehmen in einen Nachfolger hast du dich geschnitten. Deswegen hat Capcom auch vor Jahren mal gesagt es sei angeblich kein Geld da für Street Fighter V ne is klar!


----------



## Frullo (21. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch gar nicht...
> ...Deshalb kann ich es auch verstehen, dass man nicht gerade begeistert ist, mit dem Titel auf #1 von Torrent Charts zu landen.



Eigentlich wollte ich nur auf eines hinaus: Sein Tweet ist wertlos, weil er genauso wenig wie jeder andere hier eine verlässliche Aussage darüber machen kann, ob ihm Raubkopien von the Witness tatsächlich finanziell schaden oder nicht. Die Verkaufszahlen scheinen das jedenfalls nicht zu belegen. Und selbst wenn die Verkaufszahlen schlecht wären, wären sie nach wie vor kein Beleg dafür, dass es die Raubkopien wären, die dem Spiel schlechte Verkaufszahlen bescheren. Insofern ist seine Meinung nicht mehr wert als Deine oder meine. Es ist seine Meinung - auf die er ein Anrecht hat. Und ich verstehe auch, wenn er sich in seinem Rechtsempfinden verletzt fühlt. Aber im ökonomischen Sinne ist seine Aussage wertlos.

Ich mag mich an kein Spiel erinnern, der es auf Platz 1 der Torrentcharts geschafft hätte und nicht gleichzeitig auch unter den Top-Sellern gewesen wäre. Anders gesagt: Es ist eine Korrelation da, aber ob nun der Top-Sale den Top-Torrentchart bedingt oder ob es genau umgekehrt ist, darüber scheiden sich die (und wohl auch unsere) Meinungen. 

Mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen: Es entsteht Schaden durch Raubkopien. Gleichzeitig haben sie auch einen positiven Effekt. In manchen Fällen wird der Schaden grösser sein als der positive Effekt, in anderen genau umgekehrt. 

Und meine Meinung bleibt nach wie vor die, dass der negative Effekt insgesamt gesehen vernachlässigt werden kann. Denn wenn sich ein Spiel schlecht verkauft, dann nicht weil es schlecht (vor Raubkopierern) geschützt sondern weil es eine Gurke ist. Und ein Spiel verkauft sich nicht gut, weil es gut geschützt sondern weil es ein gutes Spiel ist.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nur auf eines hinaus: Sein Tweet ist wertlos, weil er genauso wenig wie jeder andere hier eine verlässliche Aussage darüber machen kann, ob ihm Raubkopien von the Witness tatsächlich finanziell schaden oder nicht. Die Verkaufszahlen scheinen das jedenfalls nicht zu belegen. Und selbst wenn die Verkaufszahlen schlecht wären, wären sie nach wie vor kein Beleg dafür, dass es die Raubkopien wären, die dem Spiel schlechte Verkaufszahlen bescheren. Insofern ist seine Meinung nicht mehr wert als Deine oder meine. Es ist seine Meinung - auf die er ein Anrecht hat. Und ich verstehe auch, wenn er sich in seinem Rechtsempfinden verletzt fühlt. Aber im ökonomischen Sinne ist seine Aussage wertlos.
> 
> Ich mag mich an kein Spiel erinnern, der es auf Platz 1 der Torrentcharts geschafft hätte und nicht gleichzeitig auch unter den Top-Sellern gewesen wäre. Anders gesagt: Es ist eine Korrelation da, aber ob nun der Top-Sale den Top-Torrentchart bedingt oder ob es genau umgekehrt ist, darüber scheiden sich die (und wohl auch unsere) Meinungen.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, wobei ich denke, Call of Duty Black Ops könnte ein Kandidat gewesen sein, der sowol auf den Torrent- wie auch auf den Verkaufscharts damals ganz oben stand, ich kann dazu aber keine verlässliche Aussage treffen. 

Ansonsten fallen mir die Yerli Brüder ein, die mit Crysis2 und Crysis3 ja hmm Blendwerke der Computerspielegeschichte abgelegt haben. Ich weiss nicht mehr welcher Titel es war wo sie die schlechten Verkaufszahlen den Raubkopierern in die Schuhe geschoben haben. Eine Gurke bleibt eine Gurke ganz egal ob gekauft oder raubkopiert. 

Würden Entwickler wie in den 90ern Demos zu Spielen veröffentlichen anstatt immer wieder DayOne Patches rauszubringen würde das vielleicht helfen, Raubkopien einzudämmen, weil viele sich ja erst einmal ein Spiel ziehen, bevor es für Bares gekauft wird. Wenn der Berg nicht zum Propheten kommt muss der Prophet halt zum Berg. Selbst schuld sag ich da nur. Da muss sich die Spieleindustrie nicht wundern. Mir ist kein Indie bzw. Early Access Entwickler augefallen, der sich jemals über Raubkopien beschwert hat.


----------

